# How much is the new Aeoon Compact Printer



## MoreInfoPlease (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone know how much is the new Aeoon Compact DTG printer?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I've heard $150k - $175k


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

EricDeem said:


> I've heard $150k - $175k


Where did you get this pricing from if you do not mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It was discussed on the DTG Owners Group on Facebook by a member that went to FESPA and spoke with a rep at the show.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I ask reseller in France, and it is same price as previous model

€ 180000 to 275000 depending of configuration


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It's essentially the same machine as a KY08 (8 head) Aeoon with just 2 platens and no room to expand. The standard Aeoon only comes with 2 platens also and to add the 3rd platen is around $25,000 last I checked!!! It is definitely more compact but still over 50 sq ft of floorspace would be required and it weighs over 1,000lbs so moving it wouldn't be to easy


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

ooooo i see i see. thanks for the information


----------

